# Is it possible to protect beautiful women from not-beauties?



## rupol2000 (Nov 16, 2021)

While cosmetics, plastic surgery, liposuction, and other "jewelry" aids are believed to be common among women, it is actually a form of fraud. In this way, a woman deceives a man's sexual desire, which under normal conditions might not have arisen. Thus, women not only deceive men, but also interfere with the natural process.

In addition, this undoubtedly leads to the degeneration of female beauty, because not-beauies increase the competitive advantage. And all this is not in the interests of beauties.
This is one of the reasons that many beauties in our time are unhappy, get married unsuccessfully or become prostitutes. It devalues a woman's beautiness.


In theory, it would be possible to organize a society of natural beauty, which would declare the refusal of these funds, and its members could boast of natural beauty, this would attract men.

In general, this all applies to metrosexual men, although this is not a significant problem because it is not yet a large-scale phenomenon.

PS I exclude fitness from here, since it is a natural process, provided that it does not have an explicit specificity aimed at the figure and is not related to pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> While cosmetics, plastic surgery, liposuction, and other "jewelry" aids are believed to be common among women, it is actually a form of fraud. In this way, a woman deceives a man's sexual desire, which under normal conditions might not have arisen. Thus, women not only deceive men, but also interfere with the natural process.
> 
> In addition, this undoubtedly leads to the degeneration of female beauty, because not-beauies increase the competitive advantage. And all this is not in the interests of beauties.
> This is one of the reasons that many beauties in our time are unhappy, get married unsuccessfully or become prostitutes. It devalues a woman's beautiness.
> ...


Are you really this stupid, or is it some kind of performance art?


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 16, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> While cosmetics, plastic surgery, liposuction, and other "jewelry" aids are believed to be common among women, it is actually a form of fraud. In this way, a woman deceives a man's sexual desire, which under normal conditions might not have arisen. Thus, women not only deceive men, but also interfere with the natural process.
> 
> In addition, this undoubtedly leads to the degeneration of female beauty, because not-beauies increase the competitive advantage. And all this is not in the interests of beauties.
> This is one of the reasons that many beauties in our time are unhappy, get married unsuccessfully or become prostitutes. It devalues a woman's beautiness.
> ...



^^^Tell me you're an incel without telling me you're an incel.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Circe (Nov 16, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> While cosmetics, plastic surgery, liposuction, and other "jewelry" aids are believed to be common among women, it is actually a form of fraud. In this way, a woman deceives a man's sexual desire, which under normal conditions might not have arisen. Thus, women not only deceive men, but also interfere with the natural process.
> 
> In addition, this undoubtedly leads to the degeneration of female beauty, because not-beauies increase the competitive advantage. And all this is not in the interests of beauties.
> This is one of the reasons that many beauties in our time are unhappy, get married unsuccessfully or become prostitutes. It devalues a woman's beautiness.
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ----- poor baby.


----------



## Circe (Nov 16, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> ^^^Tell me you're an incel without telling me you're an incel.


Trust me, this guy is SOOOOOO an incel.

Guy? It's illegal to go shoot lots of women in a mall because no female will have anything to do with you.

Wait, this thread is in the Badlands, right?


----------



## fncceo (Nov 16, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Are you really this stupid, or is it some kind of performance art?



I think it's real ... not even Michelangelo what that good of an artist.


----------



## Circe (Nov 16, 2021)

Well, darn, this thread is in Racism!!

Sorry, I know you'd like us to be a different race, but your problem is that we aren't.

OH, we're SO much more socially acceptable than sheep!! Sorry you don't qualify.

I suggest any breed but Jacobs --- even the ewes have horns, and they don't want you either.


----------



## fncceo (Nov 16, 2021)

Circe said:


> Wait, this thread is in the Badlands, right?



Race Relations?!


----------



## Vastator (Nov 16, 2021)

Funny how today's sluts attempt to shame "incels" ; in an effort to deflect attention from their whoring ways. Priceless... A high body count only benefits men, and hit men. This behavior is solely responsible for the Boxed Wine of the Month Club, and the explosion of cat ownership. Lol!!!


----------



## Circe (Nov 16, 2021)

Vastator said:


> This behavior is solely responsible for the Boxed Wine of the Month Club, and the explosion of cat ownership. Lol!!!


Probably something to that ----------- rainbow colored unicorns, too.


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> While cosmetics, plastic surgery, liposuction, and other "jewelry" aids are believed to be common among women, it is actually a form of fraud. In this way, a woman deceives a man's sexual desire, which under normal conditions might not have arisen. Thus, women not only deceive men, but also interfere with the natural process.
> 
> In addition, this undoubtedly leads to the degeneration of female beauty, because not-beauies increase the competitive advantage. And all this is not in the interests of beauties.
> This is one of the reasons that many beauties in our time are unhappy, get married unsuccessfully or become prostitutes. It devalues a woman's beautiness.
> ...




Ever if what you say was true, why do you care?


----------



## longly (Nov 16, 2021)

Circe said:


> Well, darn, this thread is in Racism!!
> 
> Sorry, I know you'd like us to be a different race, but your problem is that we aren't.
> 
> ...


----------



## longly (Nov 16, 2021)

Circe said:


> Well, darn, this thread is in Racism!!
> 
> Sorry, I know you'd like us to be a different race, but your problem is that we aren't.
> 
> ...


What race are you? And the concept of race is just a way of classifying groups of humans, and there are differences between groups of humans. But I think that early naturalists overdid it. They could have easily made two races; a northern race and a southern race. There's not much difference between the people that look like the Caucasians and the people that look like the Mongolians. They could be one race. And there's nothing wrong with classifying people after all the early scientists classified animals, fish, and flowers as well.

But to be honest, I don't know what point this guy is making. I think beauty contests are the stupidest thing in the world, because what is beauty? Beauty is what we believe it is; as they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> Ever if what you say was true, why do you care?


Because I love rightness. I feel sorry for these women. As a rule, they have a noble and kind soul, which is broken by a perverted society. A beautiful woman is worthy of a knight, that's the point.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

longly said:


> I think beauty contests are the stupidest thing in the world, because what is beauty? Beauty is what we believe it is; as they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


This is only partly true. Usually those women who are considered beautiful are  considered beautiful by the absolute majority. I don't think this is just a matter of taste. Most likely it was formed evolutionarily, or maybe there is some kind of heavenly seal.

If we talk about the beauty of the body, then everything is even more unambiguous. No one recognizes cellulite or severely deformed limbs as beautiful, even if it attracts him.

And the very fact that there are unambiguous rules in the make-up, such as darkening the eye area, suggests that there is a certain standard that works for everyone.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 17, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Because I love rightness. I feel sorry for these women. As a rule, they have a noble and kind soul, which is broken by a perverted society. A beautiful woman is worthy of a knight, that's the point.


So, you are stating that by default, a "beautiful" woman has a "noble and kind soul"?

That is a most unusual theory.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 17, 2021)

Tell ya what. Grab a megaphone, go to the next large gathering of people, and announce you're going to start a Society of Natural Beauty for women. No plastic faces, no plastic boobs. And you will be the judge.

Let's see how this goes for you, dude.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 17, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> This is only partly true. Usually those women who are considered beautiful are  considered beautiful by the absolute majority. I don't think this is just a matter of taste. Most likely it was formed evolutionarily, or maybe there is some kind of heavenly seal.
> 
> If we talk about the beauty of the body, then everything is even more unambiguous. No one recognizes cellulite or severely deformed limbs as beautiful, even if it attracts him.
> 
> And the very fact that there are unambiguous rules in the make-up, such as darkening the eye area, suggests that there is a certain standard that works for everyone.



Men like beautiful women. News at 11.

Meanwhile, this dude thinks his ruminations on beautiful women are somehow cutting edge AND his society will fix something...???

I don't know. But I laughed anyway


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> So, you are stating that by default, a "beautiful" woman has a "noble and kind soul"?
> 
> That is a most unusual theory.


In my observation, this is usually the case. They have more simplicity, compassion and kindness, less arrogance.
It is just that it is easy to explain this evolutionarily. When there was patriarchy, such women did not need to be cunning and resourceful in order to survive, they were provided with everything by men.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

And for the same reason, they absorbed the genetics of the best men, because earlier the best men of a patriarchal society chose beautiful women for themselves, therefore, the genetics of beautiful women and the genetics of strong men in many generations of natural selection are concentrated in them.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tell ya what. Grab a megaphone, go to the next large gathering of people, and announce you're going to start a Society of Natural Beauty for women. No plastic faces, no plastic boobs. And you will be the judge.
> 
> Let's see how this goes for you, dude.


I do not consider this idea to be completely impracticable. This is real, although it needs to be promoted.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

the problem here is that in modern society a man of the "knightly", military type is also not in demand. Therefore, even if we solve the problem of underestimated beauty, we still do not solve the problem of moral decay. Women will still not go to the knights, but to the merchants.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 17, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> And for the same reason, they absorbed the genetics of the best men, because earlier the best men of a patriarchal society chose beautiful women for themselves, therefore, the genetics of beautiful women and the genetics of strong men in many generations of natural selection are concentrated in them.



100% Incel

The thing about Incel fairy tales is that they're just a longer spun out version of "one time, at band camp"

heh


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 17, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> In my observation, this is usually the case. They have more simplicity, compassion and kindness, less arrogance.
> It is just that it is easy to explain this evolutionarily. When there was patriarchy, such women did not need to be cunning and resourceful in order to survive, they were provided with everything by men.


Then considering that the majority of the female population would more likely be considered "average looking" as opposed to "beautiful", what becomes of  the "beautiful women" when their outward appearance fades over time, and they never learned  about the value of independence and resourcefulness?

Perhaps that is one of  the reasons for more women in general pursuing higher education and career opportunities in far greater numbers as opposed to past generations.

 Being treated as an object based on physical appearance is an insult compared to achieving success based on personal effort.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> 100% Incel
> 
> The thing about Incel fairy tales is that they're just a longer spun out version of "one time, at band camp"
> 
> heh


First, we are discussing a problem, not a person, and going to person will not facilitate a constructive conversation.

Secondly, this cliché is beneficial to feminists, it is from the same category as the opinion that a man should f*ck anything if he sees the legs spread in front of him, otherwise he will be "accused" of "impotence". Such clichés are extremely beneficial just for nonbeauty women.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> Being treated as an object based on physical appearance is an insult compared to achieving success based on personal effort.


As a rule, personal efforts are greatly exaggerated, success is usually achieved by protectionism and investment. This is another myth from the same category.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> what becomes of the "beautiful women" when their outward appearance fades over time


This is also greatly exaggerated. Beauty has no direct correlation with age. Incidentally, I have often noticed that mediocre women try to mix the concepts of beauty and age in a completely obvious way. They sometimes try to identify beautiness as youth.
There is affect of age but it not critical. And it at least absolutely  not critical for fetile age.
for example milen farmer looked good even at 50+


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 17, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> First, we are discussing a problem, not a person, and going to person will not facilitate a constructive conversation.
> 
> Secondly, this cliché is beneficial to feminists, it is from the same category as the opinion that a man should f*ck anything if he sees the legs spread in front of him, otherwise he will be "accused" of "impotence". Such clichés are extremely beneficial just for nonbeauty women.



I don't have a problem. I'm just wondering how you got sucked into the Incel. Actually I don't really care


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> I don't have a problem. I'm just wondering how you got sucked into the Incel. Actually I don't really care


In itself, your reaction suggests that you care. Who doesn't care just  walks by.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 17, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> In itself, your reaction suggests that you care. Who doesn't care just  walks by.



I'm a curious person, always have been. I find it curious that a whole group of men can be so basic and spin it up to attempt to be so elevated. 

Dude, here it is: You want pretty women. You're having a hard time getting them. Waaah 

The end. Have a nice thread.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> the Incel


Incidentally, this term, like most politicized templates, is not fully defined.

Let's say a man inсel. Is it because he can't, or because he doesn't want to? Is there a difference? Then why did you mix it up into one concept? The prince does not want to marry the frog, or the frog cannot marry the prince, even though it would love it?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 17, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> As a rule, personal efforts are greatly exaggerated, success is usually achieved by protectionism and investment. This is another myth from the same category.


As a "rule" an individuals personal efforts are normally proportionate to their success. 

That's just how life works for most people.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> You want pretty women. You're having a hard time getting them. Waaah


In fact, not everything is so simple here either. A beautiful woman may be available to a man, but he may consider himself unworthy of her.

In general, such rhetoric betrays inferiority in a person. If for someone to fuck a woman in itself is a value, then he is deprived of female attention and is trying to get it in a roundabout way. And this suggests that nature is against him, and he fights with her in order to drag his blood along the chain of evolution by any means.

This behavior is typical for the canine family in nature. As soon as the dog sees a moving object, he pounces on him.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> As a "rule" an individuals personal efforts are normally proportionate to their success.
> 
> That's just how life works for most people.


Usually not. As a rule, patronage and finances are of decisive importance, in second place natural properties, and in third place personal efforts. However, personal effort can also depend on many factors, including parenting, and can have the opposite effect. Their influence is usually negligible, they only work when a person gets into a trend.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> personal efforts


If everything depended on personal effort, then ants could become elephants if they ate more. In fact, a person can achieve success only in a certain niche, but if his personal qualities are not in demand by society, he does not achieve anything, because he cannot find a niche for himself.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

katsteve2012 said:


> personal efforts


An example of such a situation is the film The Wrestler. After an athlete leaves the sport because of his heart, he gets a job as a shop assistant, but this is a shameful role for him. But at other times, thanks to his military qualities, he would become a commander, even if he had heart problems.

This is a conditional example, not entirely accurate, but it clarifies the essence of the fact that personal effort does not lead to success. The fish, finding themselves out of the water, will not achieve anything with the efforts of breathing, it will still die. Ecology determines success, not effort.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

In the best case, success will be for those whose qualities are in demand by society and the authorities. Currently, he is an official and a speculator.
But even this will not work in a left-wing society, because for a left society, diligence and averaging are more important than the personal qualities of anyone, which lead to initiative and call into question the manageability of society.
A beautiful woman in this sense will also interfere, because this is a trend against averaging


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

Returning directly to the topic. The values of honesty have not yet died out in our society. Counterfeiting, the behavior of a chameleon, plagiarist and fraudster is still condemned. Unscrupulous methods of competition and deception are condemned.
*Why doesn't this apply to the behavior of women who use these methods? Are they an exception to generally accepted norms of behavior?*


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

*If feminists want to devalue femininity, then why do they themselves use means to imitate beauty? Do they forbid their adepts to use these means?*


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

Are we happy when the Chinese slip us some shit in wrappers that imitate quality brands? 
Do we love surrogates or do we consume it because we are being deceived?


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

Now is the time when a beautiful woman is easier to meet in the supermarket at the checkout than on stage. Many beauties star in porn films. And do you think that this is the real price of their beauty, or is it the result of speculations at the level of society?

The beauty of a woman is incredibly expensive, because it cannot be artificially created. Hence it is in short supply and is as expensive as a rare diamond.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 17, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Are you really this stupid, or is it some kind of performance art?



  I very much suspect that some serious mind-destroying drugs are involved.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

As a weak man tries to destroy a stronger competitor with dishonest methods of struggle, such as a crowd of one attack, un-beautiful women destroy competitors who are more beautiful than them. Otherwise, they lose the chance to marry a "quality" man, or they may be left without a man at all

Thus, the feminization of society takes place. Both masculinity and femininity are depreciated, and the trend is towards averaging. As a result, we will come to the situation where a man can be distinguished from a woman only if we look under his underwear.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

Of course, this is only part of the problem of the general decay of society. Just one of the symptoms of cancer agony of society. The society is oriented towards consumption, it is engaged in pulling the blanket over itself. It is the same as if the diseased organism was fighting with its limbs. The hands would envy the legs that they had more meat in them and would try to suck out all the resources from the digestive tract, parasitizing on the pathways of metabolism.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

The ass will pretend to be the brain and control organismism in the interests of the ass, redistributing all resources in the interests of the ass, and forcing all other parts of the body to starve, while not realizing that the survival of the ass depends on the whole organism, and the ass alone will not replace the whole organism. even if it becomes the head instead of the brain.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

This is how the body is affected by the vice. Some part of the brain constantly requires pleasure, and uses the body's resources for this that are not intended for this, for example, exploits lust and depletes the body. This is an internal parasitism. The body acts against its own interests.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

The right-wing idea of individualism does not contradict the idea of caring for the whole society. The personality of a right-wing society is not just a consumer of goods, it is a responsible actor. The leftist tendency is to subvert power for the sake of the privileges and pleasures of consumption, but at the same time to absolve of responsibility for the consequences, placing it on society.
This is how states that have merged with bankocraty behave. They cover any of their whims and mistakes with a printing press, and the people pay for this through inflation.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

*All this can be reduced to a more general principle. The woman pretends to be a beauty to get the prince, the merchant  pretends to be a knight in order to gain power. They all have a desire to enjoy the benefits of their position, but they do not have the ability to perform the functions that their position requires, and all their efforts are reduced only to stay in place and prolong pleasure.
Therefore, they constantly lie and dodge*


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

At the same time, the fraudster still uses military forces, but he uses them not in the interests of society, but on the contrary in the interests of suppressing society.

This model has come into the world since the time when the priestly caste subdued the military caste. And this is essentially precisely the "female" model, which provides for the control of force through manipulation, and not directly, and this always requires deception, because the military apparatus will not support the real goals for which it is used. In order to be governed, it must be blind.

In science, this era is called speculative, and it follows the mythological era.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

*A beautiful woman is naive. She was evolutionarily not created for such manipulations, because this type performed maternal functions and obeyed men. When she loses the advantage of appearance, she has nothing to make up for it, so she falls below the cunning woman who knows how to manipulate men.*


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

This is the main reason why feminism and the left movement always go together, and feminists made their main efforts precisely on the issue of the destruction of the patriarchal family and the liberalization of relations, up to the complete destruction of the family as an institution.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

The left-wing family is no longer a family at all, because a traditional family is not just a union for living together, it is an institution of tribal power. The liberal family is not at all obligatory for the functions of cohabitation and upbringing, it can easily be replaced by the state, and this is precisely the main trend. In its modern form, it is simply an atavism of patriarchy, which has a decorative role and may soon disappear.


----------



## Circe (Nov 17, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tell ya what. Grab a megaphone, go to the next large gathering of people, and announce you're going to start a Society of Natural Beauty for women. No plastic faces, no plastic boobs. And you will be the judge.
> 
> Let's see how this goes for you, dude.


That crowd would sure dissipate rapidly. Like guys who walk in and the whole bar clears out.


----------



## Circe (Nov 17, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> *A beautiful woman is naive. She was evolutionarily not created for such manipulations, because this type performed maternal functions and obeyed men. When she loses the advantage of appearance, she has nothing to make up for it, so she falls below the cunning woman who knows how to manipulate men.*


I'm not so naive that I can't tell you are trying to disguise a long, tedious lecture by breaking it into a million short posts.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

Circe said:


> That crowd would sure dissipate rapidly. Like guys who walk in and the whole bar clears out.


You will call them guys when each of them tries to fight in a fair fight, but until that happens, it's just a crowd of jackals who are licking someone's ass from above


----------



## Circe (Nov 17, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> You will call them guys when each of them tries to fight in a fair fight, but until that happens, it's just a crowd of jackals who are licking someone's ass from above


Quit talking dirty to me.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

Circe said:


> Quit talking dirty to me.


Okay, let's talk without expression.

What do you think allows the situation you are talking about? Why are these guys allowed to act like that? Is it because they are strong or because they serve someone?


----------



## Circe (Nov 17, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Okay, let's talk without expression.
> 
> What do you think allows the situation you are talking about? Why are these guys allowed to act like that? Is it because they are strong or because they serve someone?


To act like what? I didn't bother to read that book-length set of posts. Be succinct or I'll be gone.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

Circe said:


> To act like what? I didn't bother to read that book-length set of posts. Be succinct or I'll be gone.


It has nothing to do with the topic. It's just that you were trying to present the group of guys that people are afraid of as something heroic and serious. "Criminal romance". This is usually not true. Male conversation is only one-to-one or group-to-group conversation.


----------



## Circe (Nov 17, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> It has nothing to do with the topic. It's just that you were trying to present the group of guys that people are afraid of as something heroic and serious. "Criminal romance". This is usually not true. Male conversation is only one-to-one or group-to-group conversation.


No, I wasn't. The clearing out of bars? That's a rueful admission by some unpopular males who are socially awkward, and when they come in, everyone else, especially the women, go out.


I'm going out now.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 17, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> While cosmetics, plastic surgery, liposuction, and other "jewelry" aids are believed to be common among women, it is actually a form of fraud. In this way, a woman deceives a man's sexual desire, which under normal conditions might not have arisen. Thus, women not only deceive men, but also interfere with the natural process.
> 
> In addition, this undoubtedly leads to the degeneration of female beauty, because not-beauies increase the competitive advantage. And all this is not in the interests of beauties.
> This is one of the reasons that many beauties in our time are unhappy, get married unsuccessfully or become prostitutes. It devalues a woman's beautiness.
> ...


Life revolves around the amount of gladular activty a human can secrete...


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 17, 2021)

Circe said:


> No, I wasn't. The clearing out of bars? That's a rueful admission by some unpopular males who are socially awkward, and when they come in, everyone else, especially the women, go out.
> 
> 
> I'm going out now.


Still tailing the chicks?


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 17, 2021)

Circe said:


> No, I wasn't. The clearing out of bars? That's a rueful admission by some unpopular males who are socially awkward, and when they come in, everyone else, especially the women, go out.
> 
> 
> I'm going out now.


Pardon, I misunderstood you, I am not an English speaker.
This is one of the cases, but it does not all boil down to this. Social awkwardness is born from the general atmosphere in society, I touched on this topic.
A medieval knight would feel uncomfortable in this situation, and awkward. This is not his element. But the women wanted the knight, not the chatterbox from the bar.


----------



## JoeBlow (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> While cosmetics, plastic surgery, liposuction, and other "jewelry" aids are believed to be common among women, it is actually a form of fraud. In this way, a woman deceives a man's sexual desire, which under normal conditions might not have arisen. Thus, women not only deceive men, but also interfere with the natural process.
> 
> In addition, this undoubtedly leads to the degeneration of female beauty, because not-beauies increase the competitive advantage. And all this is not in the interests of beauties.
> This is one of the reasons that many beauties in our time are unhappy, get married unsuccessfully or become prostitutes. It devalues a woman's beautiness.
> ...


RuPaul, why are you so worried about make-up?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Nov 29, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> While cosmetics, plastic surgery, liposuction, and other "jewelry" aids are believed to be common among women, it is actually a form of fraud. In this way, a woman deceives a man's sexual desire, which under normal conditions might not have arisen. Thus, women not only deceive men, but also interfere with the natural process.
> 
> In addition, this undoubtedly leads to the degeneration of female beauty, because not-beauies increase the competitive advantage. And all this is not in the interests of beauties.
> This is one of the reasons that many beauties in our time are unhappy, get married unsuccessfully or become prostitutes. It devalues a woman's beautiness.
> ...


This all applies to meterosexual men too????.......Are you OK????

Don't tell me you are like the guy in the basement in Silence of The Lambs. Please don't


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> his all applies to meterosexual men too????


A metrosexual is one who adorns himself, He is not a homosexual. I don't see the difference. For example, this is a bodybuilder. But for men, this is generally considered shameful and not very common.

I did not watch the silence of the lambs and did not understand what you mean.


----------

